# have i ruined it?



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i set up nebs new cage today and let him out of his old one to get him in the new one. only problem is it took about an hour to get him in there. have i ruined the trust in him by chasing him around? i feel really bad and he seems really tired now hes just drifting off to sleep. will he trust me now i put him through that?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, he will trust you. You did put him in his great new cage!!! 

You've got to use treats. It will form an association in him. Even if you place a treat at the bottom of his cage, make sure he sees you doing it. Talk to him when you are doing it so he associates it with your voice. And use treats, or a long millet and hold it up to him. Leave his cage door open, and when putting him back in use a treat and a stick for now.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

ok thanks. im worried about him. he now has diarroeha which i read is attributed to stress so chasing him around really wound him up. i also see hes got a damaged claw with a small amount of congealed blood. sounds like he put up a fight but at least its not bleeding. i just hope he realises that hes safe!!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Rental, don't feel bad, I'm going to be gaining my trust slowly back up with my Sketchy, I just had her wings done and our family friend helped me hold her while I trimed her wings while he held the bird and wings for me. In a few days I'm gonna work back up on the trust.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

ah man. how long have you had sketch? Neb seems ok now. he had a little sulk where he just sta fluffed up and annoyed and then when i introduced his toys to him the first time he couldnt resist walking around and tapping them and having a nibble.  so glad now though. last thing id want to do is annoy him. how old is sketch? is he tame yet?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

RentalWhisper said:


> ah man. how long have you had sketch? Neb seems ok now. he had a little sulk where he just sta fluffed up and annoyed and then when i introduced his toys to him the first time he couldnt resist walking around and tapping them and having a nibble.  so glad now though. last thing id want to do is annoy him. how old is sketch? is he tame yet?


 
I got Sketch last Sunday, Today I finally got to doing the wings I haven't checked sketch's band yet. no, sketch isn't fully tamed I was having trouble taming him/her and I was lucky that our family friend who raises canarys came around and asked if he could hold sketch while I did the wings so I can tame sketch. I would stick with millit of course I have to get sketch used to hands since sketch isn't too used to hands. I'm glad that I have the wings done to help me slowly gain that hand trust. Cause my new tiel will be more dependent on me. When Ziva got her wings done she wasn't a tamed bird but when she got hers done she got tamed. but, doesn't like being a one handed bird when being taken out.

You of course would get neb's trust back birds are forgiving. Alot of birds forgive their parents after they done something to disrupt some sort of trust they already gained.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i suppose. im debating getting nebs wings clipped. he sure gave me the run around earlier. saying that though he did land on my arm and hand a couple of times though. hopefully one day he'll learn i wont hurt him


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

RentalWhisper said:


> yeah i suppose. im debating getting nebs wings clipped. he sure gave me the run around earlier. saying that though he did land on my arm and hand a couple of times though. hopefully one day he'll learn i wont hurt him


 
Sometimes from what I heard from the others on here is that sometimes when some birds are going through training most would clip there birds wings. I did that for sketch cause it gets sketch a little calmer and little tamer right know sketch is mad at me for doing the wings. But, if I'm going to keep taking sketch out I'm gonna have to keep sketch's wings clipped. Not cause I like having a tame bird but I don't want to chase sketch off the high shelves.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i suppose youre right. i just checked out sketch on your youtube. very cute  im so excited about taming Neb. hes such a great little bird. one question. neb was in a cage with a white faced (he is a grey). being two different mutations, can they be brother and sister? i think nebs a bit older. you see i bought the white face for my gf so is there a chance theyre related? i ask because we hope to breed them


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You can gain trust back but it is always best to try not to lose any. Here is a video that might help  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> You can gain trust back but it is always best to try not to lose any. Here is a video that might help  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


 
I do agree with Spike, I haven't worked with gaining trust with Sketch since I got him/her I was letting him/her settle in before starting after the wings are done but as I said before I agree with the experts


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i agree. thats a good video. ive watched it a couple of times before. Nebs getting there. slowly, but hes getting there


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

RentalWhisper said:


> i agree. thats a good video. ive watched it a couple of times before. Nebs getting there. slowly, but hes getting there


 
It does take time to get the trust back and there of course.


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a really good video


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

RentalWhisper, there could be the possibility that they are related...if one parent was visually white faced and another is split to it then 50% of the babies would be white faced. You might want to ask whoever you got the birds from if they know...


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

ok cool. cheers roxy!


----------

